# My Table Is Going Up!



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, I am building a slot car table this weekend.:woohoo: It will be a 4'x8' table with a track on it one some point. Just starting the thread tonight so I can post up the pictures tomarrow. Hoping to have it done on staurday.

More info soon.

RC :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well it's about dang time !!*

.... seriously RC.... Good luck and feel free to use the PM button if you need to!!! We're here for ya. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

RC 18 MT said:


> Hey, I am building a slot car table this weekend.:woohoo: It will be a 4'x8' table with a track on it one some point. Just starting the thread tonight so I can post up the pictures tomarrow. Hoping to have it done on staurday.
> 
> More info soon.
> 
> RC :wave:


Very Kool Daniel-sahn! 

Awaiting pics now...please dont borrow Joes camera unless Mrs Z shows ya how to use it right. :freak:

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

How's the table going, RC? We wanna see it! :hat:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it a table yet? My cars are ready.....so lay down the track already! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Any time now. nd


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, About the pics... I forgot to check the batteries in the camera. They were D E A D, dead.:drunk: I didnt have anymore on hand.... Sorry about that, no pics of how it went. Will post pics up tomarrow of it all up.:thumbsup:

Pics soon,

RC


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What part of town are you in?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

PICS PICS AND PICS!!! Here are the pics. Hope they work :wave::woohoo: Guess I need another page for the rest!:thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Heres more. Forgot what the pics are. Ill explain them in ANOTHER post.. :freak:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, The first and second pictures are of the table itself and where I was pushed to set this up. ( Loft in the garage...). I will be putting flourecent lights above the table soon. As well as the track once i get power and another terminal and power pack. The third shows the table from the view you would race it on sitting. The fourth and fifth show the tables legs. Being that we are moving sometime in the future, I made this somewhat portable. The legs are basicly 5 sets of saw hoarses. I got the brackets for them and built them. ( Along with my step-grandpas help, he helped build all of this) The are held there by the weight of the table alone. Will be putting screws in them soon. The seventh pic is of the sawhoarse itself as well. The sixth is an invention of grandpa. He actually helped me design this so it can use 2 legs on each side yet be 2 seperate tables without screws holding them together. The overlap eachother somewhat and it holds itself up. I think thats kinda cool. The last is an overview of the table. The best i could get because theres about 6' clearance from the floor to the ceiling. I will post up when I have the track down witch will be soon. hopefully:woohoo:

More pics or description soon,

RC :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*There ya go!!!*

That'll work RC. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good follow through... keep it up. nd

btw... step-grandpa sounds like a pretty handy (and nice) guy to have helping you.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, Im hoping it works out. Its pretty stable even though it doesnt look like it. Just AMAZING!

Yah he is. Hes the only person I would trust to make this table right.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Atta boy RC!


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

The Track is up! Here are some pics :woohoo: Some of the other i took are bigger for somereason.. Well here it is. Its isnt screwed down because I would like to be able to change it. The far back left hand corner in picture 1 can be changed into a speedhook.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Very cool indeed :thumbsup: Have fun!! :hat:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

RC , way to go buddy! Looks good . Thanks to step gand dad


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The table and track are lookin' good, RC! Hobby Talk has new track owner!!! Keep us posted. :thumbsup: :hat: :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go, RC! 
We are impressed for sure!

Nice looking layout with plenty of twistys for power-sliding fun!:thumbsup:
Don't forget to ring me up when you are ready to go!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks challenging!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now we are talking...nice going kid....I mean Dude!*

RC,

All Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fun, fun, fun!!! Look for that 57 in the mail...wait it's not done yet...doh

Bob...Nomad mailed some day soon hopefully...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hey RC make some Home Brew*

Get a pint of some "El Cheapo" brand grassy green latex paint. Water dilute it carefully in a seperate container.... dont over thin it ....just so it spreads easy and will soak in. 

Probablly find it at aGarage sale maybe...or bottom shelf of the paint store where Joe home owner realized that his wife is right and he really is colorblind. LOL

Then slather up that god awful waffle board 

It looks like Joez old table!


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok Bill, I will try that in the near furture


----------

